# Masonry Design Reference Book



## Genuine_Opinion (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't know what proportion of overall questions would come from Masonry Design in SE-I &amp; SE-II exams. Also, could anybody recommend a useful reference book on Masonry Design for a person like me who has no experience with it and preparing for both the exams?

Thanks for all responses in advance.

G. O.


----------



## Genuine_Opinion (Feb 9, 2010)

Does anybody have any idea about sufficiency of masonry coverage in SERM for SE-I &amp; SE-II? Any comment would be appreciated.

Thanks,

G. O.


----------



## IL_Struct_Eng (Feb 9, 2010)

Straight from the "Structural I Exam Specifications" on the NCEES website, masonry is approximately 9% of the exam. It also lists the masonry topics. For the SE II, there may or may not be a masonry problem (assuming you choose to do buildings).


----------



## MOOK (Feb 9, 2010)

Masronry References:

Masonry Designers' guide, I used this reference for both SEI and SEII


----------



## Genuine_Opinion (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks a lot IL_Struct_Eng and MOOK.

~ G.O.


----------

